# Banana Seat Disassembly



## OLDTIMER (Mar 16, 2013)

Could use some help. I picked up a very nice banana seat from a Krate. The outside covering is in perfect condition, but the seat pan is scratched up with some areas of paint flaking. 
Can the bottom seat pan be removed without disturbing the seat cover. Does the seat pan play role in keeping the seat cover tight and/or in place. And if removal without disturbing the seat covering is possible, what is the trick in separating the lower pan away from the cover/upper pan???
Thanks


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 17, 2013)

Taking the seat apart will cause nothing but trouble. I just sand the lower pan and do a careful masking job.


----------

